
Making ASDF more magic by making it less magic - ghosthamlet
https://fare.livejournal.com/190738.html
======
mynewtb
> ASDF, the Common Lisp build system

~~~
WalterGR
It goes on

> In the spirit of the original Lisp DEFSYSTEM, it compiles and loads
> software...

ASDF stands for Another System Definition Facility.

------
Jaruzel
Off topic, but my first thought was 'omg, a livejournal link. people still use
that!?"

------
nerdponx
_The upside of the Unix way is greater parallelizability, which allows for
greater speed on newer multi-processor machines_

Why is this true? Because parallel/shared memory access is hard to get right?

~~~
Jtsummers
The UNIX way doesn't involve shared memory in that sense, unless multiple
processes are modifying the same files at the same time (known to be a bad
idea). Instead it's more akin to go's channels and go procs. Use text between
unix processes.

~~~
nerdponx
I was asking about the Lisp, way, which it said was harder to parallelize
because everything was held in memory.

